# Frozen food near Gloucester??



## ThatLittleBlondeThing (Jan 31, 2008)

Looking for somewhere to buy frozen mice somewhere in Gloucestershire. Anyone know of anywhere??


----------



## muru (Apr 27, 2008)

cotswold reptile centre is based just outside gloucester, on the outskirts of cheltenham, the web address is Cotswold Reptile Centre Ltd


----------



## sharpstrain (May 24, 2008)

*frozen food*

I get all mine from Honey brook farm - they are close to evesham but their prices and quality are good - I collect but i believe they also deliver

Raptor and Reptile Food from Honeybrook Animal Foods


----------

